# Metamorphosis - From Dretch to Demon Lord



## Morrus (Apr 9, 2007)

EN Publishing has just acquired the rights to publish the popular Story Hour, _*Metamorphosis - From Dretch to Demon Lord*_, by the prolific critter-creator, *Blackdirge*.  This will take the form of a trilogy of novels: _Death of a Demon Lord_, _The Tides of Chaos_, and _Ascension_.  Included will be game stats, full-colour art and more, and the novels will be available in both e-book and softcover editions.  You can expect to see the first novel, _Death of a Demon Lord_, this summer - with the two sequels at roughly 3-month intervals.


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations Blackdirge!

That's freaking cool - really freaking cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

When can we expect the first release?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When can we expect the first release?




...



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> You can expect to see the first novel, Death of a Demon Lord, this summer


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

D'oh! Sorry for the overlook!


----------

